# Daz's first journal



## Dazino (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, i'm still a newbie at this, but here goes.

Basic info: 
17 Years old
Around 190-95lbs 
6'9

My goals are to:

1. Lose all loose, hanging skin on tummy, arms, and legs.

2. Flatten the stomach down (Hangs out a bit.)

3. Build up muscle all over the body, but especially in arms, chest, and shoulders.

4. Lower body fat level (Haven't got a way to measure my current BFP yet, so I'll post it once I find a way.) 


I made the decision to live a healthy life style about 3 months ago, and I've come a fair distance since then, considering I was a complete lazy ass who never did anything athletic or physical in his life. When I first started, I could barely press 70lbs (I know. Pathetic.), but now I'm pressing 150, and hope to get to 200 in a few months.  I stopped eating junk food right out, and I only eat healthy foods. I keep to my food plan very strictly, and I'll post that in case it's not a good one (I'm sure it has many problems.). When I was younger, around 13, I was a very chubby and short kid. Then the summer I turned 14, I suddenly grew like a giant, and lost a ton of weight. I lost it really quickly though, so I have a lot of loose skin. I've asked several professionals about it, and they say I am stuck with the loose skin for the rest of my life. I refuse to believe this, and I will gain muscle and lose fat until my skin is tight!


----------



## Dazino (Feb 24, 2009)

*Food plan*

Ok, so this is the plan I've been following. I never eat anything else besides whats on the list, and I eat the same things each day. On weekends, I swap the grain bars with two bananas, an apple, and two sticks of celery. 

*Morning- 6:00AM*

Two bananas

One apple

*Second breakfast- 9:30AM*

Two Nutry grain bars 

*Lunch-12:20PM*

One thick cut of chicken (Grilled) 

One cup of rice

One cup of either broccoli/spinach/lettuce 

*After lunch meal- 2:30PM *

One pear or apple

15 Almonds 

*Workout- 4:30PM*


*Dinner- 5:40PM (Right after workout)*

One slice of beef

One cup of rice

One cup of either broccoli/spinach/lettuce 




So, thats that. Hopefully it isn't TOO bad. 

Edit: I take 3 fish oil caps with each meal, 1 century multi-vit every morning, and 1 Choline supplement pill with the multi-vit.
I also take 3 zma each night.


----------



## Dazino (Feb 24, 2009)

*Workout plan*

I hate the workouts that only focus on one area of the body. I always work the entire body when I go to the gym. I might get the names of some things wrong, so bare with me.

*Bench press (Free weights)*

4x10 with 30 kg (My gym is a small pussy one, and has pre-set weights on the barbells that only go up to 30kg. I hate it, but I make it up with the dumbbells.) 

*Dumbbell curls*

3x10 with 20kg for each dumbbell

*Squats*

4x10 with 30kg (Same barbell.) 

*Dumbbell shoulder press*

3x10 with 18kg on each dumbbell

*Dumbbell bench press*

3x10 with 18kg on each dumbbell

*Dumbbell pullover*

3x10 with 18kg

*Leg press (Johnson machine) *

3x10 with 63 kg

*Bench press (Johnson machine)*

3x10 with 63kg

*Lat Machine pulldown*

3x10 with 63kg

*One arm dumbbell rows*

3x10 each arm, with 30kg


*15 minute jog*

I go to gym 3-4 times a week. My plan is gym day, rest day, gym day, rest day, etc..


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2009)

Have you read the stickies in the diet forum to help you plan this?  You should....  you're not eating near enough food


----------



## Dazino (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok, I checked out the stickies, and attempted to fix my food plan. How is this?

*Morning- 6:00AM*

Two bananas

One whole egg

One cup of unsweetened oatmeal 

*Second breakfast- 9:30AM*

Two Nutry grain bars 

One apple

*Lunch-12:20PM*

One thick cut of chicken (Grilled)

One cup of rice

One cup of either broccoli/spinach/lettuce

*After lunch meal- 2:30PM*

One pear or apple

15 Almonds

Lean cut of chicken

*Workout- 4:30PM*


*Dinner- 5:40PM (Right after workout)*

One slice of beef

One cup of rice

One cup of either broccoli/spinach/lettuce

*After dinner meal- 9:00*

Two bananas

One green pepper


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 24, 2009)

More more more food!


----------



## Dazino (Feb 24, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> More more more food!


Jeeze, are you serious? I don't know what else to add! More protein?


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 24, 2009)

The only things I see that you should add something else to eat is during your 2nd breakfast and your after dinner meal.


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2009)

Considering for protein you have only 1 egg and one slice each of chicken & beef... yeah, up the protein....  At least 1 - 1.5 g per pound lbm

I'm surprised Built hasn't hopped on this journal yet.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 24, 2009)

Damn, you tall.

Also, do you keep track of your macros as you eat?


----------



## Dazino (Feb 25, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> The only things I see that you should add something else to eat is during your 2nd breakfast and your after dinner meal.


Hmm...Ok. What do you think of two scoops of protein powder with water added to second breakfast, and an extra slice of beef for the after dinner meal?


----------



## Dazino (Feb 25, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> Damn, you tall.
> 
> Also, do you keep track of your macros as you eat?


Macro minerals? I don't keep track of them, but I take a multi-vit so I dont really pay attention to it.


----------



## Dazino (Feb 27, 2009)

*New food plan*

*Morning- 6:00AM*

Two bananas

One whole egg

Two apples 

*Second breakfast- 9:30AM*

Two Nutry grain bars 

One scoop of whey protein powder with water

*Lunch-12:20PM*

One thick cut of chicken (Grilled)

One cup of rice

One cup of either broccoli/spinach/lettuce

*After lunch meal- 2:30PM*

One pear or apple

15 Almonds

Lean cut of chicken

*Workout- 4:30PM*

*Dinner- 5:40PM (Right after workout)*

One slice of beef

One cup of rice

One cup of either broccoli/spinach/lettuce

*After dinner meal- 9:00*

Two bananas

One scoop of whey protein powder with water 

One apple


Ok, so this is the plan I'm following now. I feel satisfied on it, and it gives me plenty of energy to spend at the gym.


----------



## Dazino (Feb 27, 2009)

*Pictures*

Finally took pictures. See the skin and fat at the tummy and sides? Thats a big part of what I'm aiming for first.


----------



## Dazino (Mar 2, 2009)

New week, time to step it up a bit. I stopped using the barbell. It was so light, and it really pissed me off, so I'm doing everything with the dumbbells now. 

1. Stretch + 15 pullups (Warm up)

2. Dumbbell Bench press 4x10  20kg 

3. Dumbbell Curls 2x10 20kg (Going to stick with 20kg for another week or so.)

4. Dumbbell Concentration curl 2x10 20kg

5. Dumbbell side bends 3x10 18kg

6. Dumbbell shoulder press 3x10 18kg (Found it was 16kg I was doing before, not 18.) 

7. Dumbbell pull-overs 3x10 18kg (Same deal as above.) 

8. Dumbbell dead lifts 3x10 26kg

9. Dumbbell Squats 3x10 26kg 

10. Dumbbell one arm rows 3x10 30kg (Sticking with this a while. My back feels too weak yet to move up.) 

11. Johnson machine Leg extension 3x10 130lbs

12. Johnson Machine Chest press 3x10 150lbs

13. Johnson Machine leg press 3x10 with 160lbs

14. 50 crunches + 15 minute jog

15. Stretch


----------



## Dazino (Mar 10, 2009)

New week, heavier weights. Decided to up the legs on the machines a little more, instead of the arms, because I felt they were being neglected. 

Stretch + 15 Pull-ups

Dumbbell Bench press 4x10 20kg 

Dumbbell Curls 2x10 20kg 

Dumbbell Concentration curl 2x10 20kg

Dumbbell side bends 3x10 22kg

Dumbbell shoulder press 3x10 18kg (Shoulders feel weaker than the rest of body. Need to work on this.) 

Dumbbell pull-overs 3x10 22kg 

Dumbbell Squats 3x10 26kg 

Dumbbell one arm rows 3x10 30kg

Johnson machine Leg extension 3x10 140lbs

Johnson machine leg curls 3x10 130lbs

Johnson Machine leg press 3x10 with 170lbs

Johnson Machine Chest press 3x10 160lbs

50 crunches + 15 min jog

Stretch

Notes: 

Started only doing the curls 2 times a week.

Chest feels hard, but is starting to look soft. I dont get it. It has more muscle, but LOOKS soft?

Decided to cut out the Dumbbell dead lifts. The form was too hard, and it was working the same muscles as squats.

F^&*#$% at photoshop deleted my pics, so I'll upload the old ones along with the new ones at the end of the month. 


Have a little joint pain at elbows, and wrists. Goes away after a while, but could be cause to worry. I'll take a day off. 

Shoulder press seems harder to do than anything dealing with other parts of the body. Weak muscle? Or perhaps wrong form.


----------



## Dazino (Mar 10, 2009)

*New food plan*

*Breakfast*

1 whole egg

3 egg whites

2 Bananas

1 Apple

*Second Breakfast *

Two nutry grain bars

2 scoops of protein powder with water (Sometimes shake with banana and pear.) 

*Lunch*

Two thick chicken breasts

1 cup of rice

1 cup of green veggies (Changes)

*Second lunch*

1 Pear

20 Almonds

2 Scoops of protein powder with water 

*Dinner *

1 thick steak, or two thin steaks

1 cup of rice

1 cup of veggies (Changes)

*Second dinner*

3 Scoops of protein powder with water

2 Green peppers

1 Apple


----------



## Dazino (Mar 17, 2009)

New week plan!

Stretch + 15 Pull-ups

Dumbbell Bench press 4x10 22kg

Dumbbell Curls 2x10 22kg

Dumbbell Concentration curl 2x10 22kg

Dumbbell side bends 3x10 28kg

Dumbbell shoulder press 3x10 20kg 

Dumbbell pull-overs 3x10 24kg

Dumbbell Squats 3x10 26kg

Dumbbell one arm rows 3x10 30kg

Johnson machine Leg extension 3x10 170lbs

Johnson machine leg curls 3x10 150lbs

Johnson Machine leg press 3x10 with 190lbs

Johnson Machine Chest press 3x10 160lbs

60 crunches + 15 min jog


----------



## Dazino (Mar 23, 2009)

Feelin pumped this week! 

Stretch + 15 Pull-ups

Dumbbell Bench press 4x10 24kg

Dumbbell Curls 2x10 22kg

Dumbbell Concentration curl 2x10 22kg

Dumbbell side bends 3x10 28kg

Dumbbell shoulder press 3x10 20kg

Dumbbell pull-overs 3x10 28kg

Dumbbell Squats 3x10 28kg

Dumbbell one arm rows 3x10 34kg

Johnson machine Leg extension 3x10 180lbs

Johnson machine leg curls 3x10 160lbs

Johnson Machine leg press 3x10 with 200lbs

60 crunches + 15 min jog


Notes:

Feeling FANTASTIC this week! Have tons of energy, and lifting heavier.

Started working out only on Mon, wed, and sat. Bicep curls are on wed and sat.

Skin is really tightening up. When lying down, tummy is flat, and while standing, is almost flat. 

Chest stopped looking soft. Can actually flex each side now. Never thought I'd see myself doing that. 

Had a bit of a shoulder problem today. Got it when I woke up. Probably slept on it wrong. Only hurts in a specific position. Lifting didn't effect it at all, and it is already clearing up.

Took out the machine chest press. Felt like I was overdoing it.


----------



## Dazino (Mar 28, 2009)

New pics!

Front

Month #1






Month#2






Side

Month #1






Month#2






Progress isn't too obvious, but I'm getting there. Looking forward to the next month!


----------



## Dazino (Apr 1, 2009)

New week update


Stretch + 15 Pull-ups

Dumbbell Bench press 3x10 28kg

Dumbbell Curls 2x10 22kg

Hammer curls 2x10 22kg

Dumbbell side bends 3x10 30kg

Dumbbell shoulder press 3x10 20kg

Dumbbell pull-overs 3x10 28kg

Dumbbell Squats 3x10 30kg

Dumbbell one arm rows 3x10 34kg

Johnson machine Leg extension 3x10 200lbs

Johnson machine leg curls 2x10 170lbs

Dumbbell Single Leg Calf Raise 2x10 24Kg

Johnson Machine leg press 3x10 with 210lbs

60 crunches + 15 min jog


----------



## Dazino (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, I know I said that I hated split workouts, but I've been spending far too much time in the gym for it to be healthy, so I had to spread my workout up a bit. Here's what I have so far. 

Monday: Chest/ legs/ shoulders/ Abdominals/ Back /cardio

Dumbbell Bench press 3x10 
Johnson machine Leg extension 3x10 
Johnson Machine leg press 3x10  
Dumbbell Single Leg Calf Raise 2x10 
Dumbbell shoulder press 3x10 
Dumbbell Shrugs 3x10 
Dumbbell side bends 3x10 
Dumbbell one arm rows 3x10 
15 min jog + 60 crunches + 15 pull ups

Tuesday: None

Wednesday: Chest /arms/ abdominals/ back/ cardio
Dumbbell Bench press 3x10 
Dumbbell Curls 2x10 
Hammer curls 2x10 
Dumbbell pull-over???s 3x10 
Dumbbell side bends 3x10 
Dumbbell one arm rows 3x10 
15 min jog + 60 crunches + 15 pull ups


Thursday: None


Friday: Cardio/ shoulders/ back
Dumbbell shoulder press 3x10 
Dumbbell Shrugs 3x10
Dumbbell one arm rows 3x10 
30 min jog+60 crunches+ 15 pull ups 

Sat: Chest/ arms/ abdominals/ Legs
Dumbbell Bench press 3x10 
Dumbbell Curls 2x10 
Hammer curls 2x10 
Dumbbell pull-over???s 3x10 
Dumbbell side bends 3x10 
Johnson machine Leg extension 3x10 
Johnson Machine leg press 3x10  
Dumbbell Single Leg Calf Raise 2x10 
15 min jog+60 crunches+ 15 pull ups 


Sun: None



Note: I stopped doing dumbbell squats. My arms cant hold the weights at that angle for such a long time, and it caused my form to turn to shit, which started to hurt my knees.


----------



## Dazino (Apr 10, 2009)

Ah fuck, I just learned what you meant, digital. Newbies mistake.. 

Here are my macros.

Protein: 203.8g (35%) 
Carbs:  236.1g (41%) 
Fat:   61.1g (24%)

Total: 2,283 calories 

I just used the preset stuff on fitday, so it may be higher or lower, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Dazino (Apr 12, 2009)

Weight update

Stretch + 15 Pull-ups

Dumbbell Bench press 3x10 28kg

Dumbbell Curls 2x10 24kg

Hammer curls 2x10 22kg

Dumbbell side bends 3x10 30kg

Dumbbell shoulder press 3x10 22kg

Dumbbell pull-overs 3x10 30kg

Dumbbell one arm rows 3x10 34kg

Johnson machine Leg extension 3x10 200lbs

Johnson machine leg curls 2x10 170lbs

Dumbbell Single Leg Calf Raise 2x10 28Kg

Johnson Machine leg press 3x10 with 220lbs

60 crunches + 15 min jog


----------



## Dazino (Apr 26, 2009)

Weight update

Stretch + 15 Pull-ups

Dumbbell Bench press 3x10 30kg

Dumbbell Curls 2x10 28kg

Hammer curls 2x10 24kg

Dumbbell side bends 3x10 34kg

Dumbbell shoulder press 3x10 22kg

Dumbbell pull-overs 3x10 30kg

Dumbbell one arm rows 3x10 34kg

Johnson machine Leg extension 3x10 200lbs

Johnson machine leg curls 2x10 170lbs

Dumbbell Single Leg Calf Raise 2x10 28Kg

Johnson Machine leg press 3x10 with 230lbs

60 crunches + 15 min jog


----------



## Dazino (May 4, 2009)

Weight update

Stretch + 15 Pull-ups

Dumbbell Bench press 3x10 30kg

Dumbbell Curls 2x10 28kg

Hammer curls 2x10 24kg

Dumbbell side bends 3x10 34kg

Dumbbell shoulder press 3x10 24kg

Dumbbell pull-overs 3x10 30kg

Dumbbell one arm rows 3x10 34kg

Johnson machine Leg extension 3x10 200lbs

Johnson machine leg curls 2x10 170lbs

Dumbbell Single Leg Calf Raise 2x10 30Kg

Johnson Machine leg press 3x10 with 250lbs

60 crunches + 15 min jog

Been super busy the past couple weeks, will take pics as soon as I can.


----------

